# is cotton twine safe for my birds when I'm making toys for them?



## FredKreuger (Jan 12, 2011)

Or is it better to use sisal twine? I also have some polypropylene twine and...a dog toy. I can't seem to unknot the dog toy, is there an easy way to unknot it? Maybe...soaking it in water or something? If you guys could give me advice that'd be great!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Untreated sisal twine would be good but you really have to make sure that it does not stink because that means it was treated with oil. I would not use any dog toy rope the threads are quite strong and could hurt a tiels toes if they get caught. Here is a site that has some good toy supplies http://www.birdyboredombusters.com/rope.html


----------

